# Lets talk splitting by hand



## basswidow (Apr 3, 2009)

I know alot of you guys have gas hydrolic splitters.  

For those who split by hand,  tell me your process.

I use a 6 lb maul.  Any log I can't blast with this - I split and quarter with a sledge and wedge and then finish off with the maul.   I use the maul for everything.  Is this what most are doing?  Or is it like a golfer and a bag full of clubs?  Use the maul to split the round and then pick up a lighter axe to make stove size splits?  I see alot of guys use the Fiskar Splitting axe which I am eager to find and try.  But I question whether a 4 lb head can split a good round like a maul can?  I am splitting Oak. Cherry, Ash.   Maybe with the splitting axe - you don't aim dead center like I've done all along with the maul?  Perhaps you need to cut edge sections and work in?

I also know that some split the rounds on the ground and others use a tire.  I am set up with a big short round base with an attached tire and like the way that works, although it's more lifting.  

I have been doing all my cutting on the weekends and splitting little by little in the evenings during the week.  I was hoping to have so much cut that I'd need to rent a splitter,  but the hand splitting is going along nicely and the to be split pile is low come saturday.  I may be alright.

So when you are splitting - do you reach for different tools or simply swing with just one tool and keep at it?  Also - where's your point of aim with axe vs a maul on a 12+ inch round?  Split on the ground or elevated?  Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2009)

56 in silver maple tuesday a friend was splitting it with the Fiskar Splitting axe I laugh at frist but I soon shut up he had wood flying off those rounds and iam not kidding 56 in silver maple hartwood! (I was sold!) I have tryed the maul on it many times because the weight is very hard to get in the splitter the maul just bounces off


----------



## Bubbavh (Apr 3, 2009)

I got the fiskars super splitter and I love it!  20" oak rounds don't stand a chance!  Great purchase you will not be disappointed.


----------



## basswidow (Apr 3, 2009)

oK you guys are killing me with this Fiskar Super Splitter.  

56 inch silver maple round , 20 inch oak -  obviously shaving the edges and working in?  Tell me how to work it.  You obviously dont' work it the same as a maul?   I swing my maul dead center on big rounds and they split perfectly.   

I guess I need a few more clubs for my golf bag or to include a Fiskar.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> oK you guys are killing me with this Fiskar Super Splitter.
> 
> 56 inch silver maple round -  obviously he's shaving the edges and working in.
> 
> I guess I need a few more clubs for my golf bag or atleast a Fiskar.


yes he was going around the outter edge with that fiskar super splitter but my 6lb maul just bounces off of it like its rubber Iam just glad he show me because getting a round in the splitter that size is very tuff and just hope you get a good splitt on it


----------



## basswidow (Apr 3, 2009)

So would you use the Fiskar exclusively for all the splitting?


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> So would you use the Fiskar exclusively for all the splitting?


no if iam doing the swinging I will just lighten it up so it can be manage by the splitter (i have done 5 cords of wood in the last week i have alot more that has to be done by may)


----------



## Bubbavh (Apr 3, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> So would you use the Fiskar exclusively for all the splitting?



Yes

Sure I work around the sides. It's much easier than going through the middle.  I could go through the center with it but I don't see any point in wasting that extra energy.  Grab a bungee cord and wrap it around the log or logs and have at it.(try not to hit the bungee this axe is sharp like a good kitchen knife and will cut it pretty easy)
That 2lbs makes a big difference after a couple hundred swings!


----------



## Risser09 (Apr 3, 2009)

6.6 lb. STIHL maul is wicked. The best tool I've ever used. I put a rubber FernCo around the handle to eliminate any splintering on missed attempts.


----------



## basswidow (Apr 3, 2009)

The 2 lb's lighter - I was thinking that would be easier on me.  The maul really gives you a jar-ing work out.   Perhaps the axe I got from Home Depot is alright - I shouldn't have been using it like a maul.  A different club - a different swing and point of aim.  I'll give it another shot.  In the mean time - I'll keep looking for a Fiskar in stock.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> The 2 lb's lighter - I was thinking that would be easier on me. The maul really gives you a jar-ing work out. Perhaps the axe I got from Home Depot is alright - I shouldn't have been using it like a maul. A different club - a different swing and point of aim. I'll give it another shot. In the mean time - I'll keep looking for a Fiskar in stock.


I have one of those axes that have the flair sides(lowes i think) its worthless to me.I have heard them talk about the fiskar on hear many time just seem like to much work (but its all work) I haven't been impress with any wood process equipment in awhile this one HOT!


----------



## fossil (Apr 3, 2009)

<-----------------------   Rick


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 3, 2009)

I grew up splitting almost everything with a double bitted axe. We were allowed to use a sledge and wedge only on knotty stuff.

Where to aim? That is up to you but if I have a large diameter log I'll still split it through the heart. Yes, you'll have to whack it more than once....but not in the same spot. Hit once on the opposite side of the heart from you and then once on the near side. If it takes another, go ahead and whack away. There is no need to take small wedges off unless that is really what you prefer to do. The only time we did that was with stuff like beech that doesn't like to be split through the heart but most wood will split through the heart, including elm.

As for different tools. Why not? Use what is the easiest for the log you are working on. I also always found it best to split the log with it on the ground and not elevated. Just another lifting chore and your swing is not as far so you have less power in the tool. But some prefer to do it that way. Some have a problem with the tool going into the ground. I never had that problem and if I did, it is a quick and easy job to sharpen.

Later in live I was given a splitting maul. It does work better than an axe on a lot of logs but on the easy splitting stuff I still prefer an axe. However, even later in life, I purchased a hydraulic splitter and love it. I never minded splitting wood even in my youth but after an injury I was forced to stop that.

Good luck.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 3, 2009)

Good thread....I thought I was the only one without a 27 ton splitter 
Anyway, all I have is a 8lb maul from Home Cheapo.....and it works fine for me.
This year, we had many trees come down due to the ice storm, and after all was said and done, I know have 4.5 cords split and stacked for next year.
I mainly split oak, maple, birch and some beech....beech can be tough....but the maul gets it done.
I don't split all day....basically, I split about 1 hour a day on lunch and on weekends....takes a while to get it done, but I figure its good exercize.
I have hear many good reviews about the fiskars splitting axe, but I am so darn cheap the maul works fine for me.
Again, glad to see some members out there working by hand.....I'm sure in 15 years I will have a splitter, but right know I kinda enjoy the work of it.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Apr 4, 2009)

I used a large maul 12lbs&15;lbs for years . I could split any thing . now i use a 27lb splitter. I have a fiskar 4.5 splitting axe   it splits better then a 6 or 8 lb maul  but the big maul really powers thru the wood . When my sons where young they would stand up logs all day for me . John


----------



## 68 Couper (Apr 4, 2009)

Been through this delemma myself as of late. Up to last fall I would bring home one of the splitters from work and go nuts for the weekend. I moved to a new job after a layoff so I had to go manual splitting or rent/borrow a splitter. 

I cheaped out and bought the HD Michigan single bit axe. It would split oak well but not too good on cherry. It liked to stick 1/2 way in and then I spent time and energy fighting to get it out. Broke the handle fighting to get it out on day #3.I would rate it a 6. 

I had a co-worker borrow me his 8lb maul. It is a newer fiberglass handle jobby. It's quite the workout. It works? But not what I call a good time. It did not split oak as well but it never got stuck. About a 1/2 hour of vigorous swinging and I'm done. I'd give it a 7 because it worked? and didn't break.

Fiskars SS Axe, hmmmm, bought one on last Saturday.  :coolsmile: I went for it because of high reccomendations here and the arborist site. It was raining Saturday so I only split about 6 rounds. It seemed good. Sunday I went out at 5:30 PM and wanted to give it a whack. I split 1 1/2 full chord by 7:30. I'm never going to look back. I could split with it faster than the stroke of a splitter can move. Use a stump. Spread you feet sholder width, bend at the knees and just roll it over your head to the small of your back. Bring it over nice and smooth accelerating as you go and aim. Fatigue was minimal. It blew up 22" oak and 18" cherry. NEVER got stuck. She's a 10. Lean and mean!

Now, I'm just going to refine my steps a little like setting up my stump near my stack and put an old tire on the top of the stump so I don't have to chase the pieces when they blow apart.

Today I picked up 2 more chords of oak and cherry and will split ALL of it with my new toy!

Couper


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 4, 2009)

ilikewood said:
			
		

> Good thread....I thought I was the only one without a 27 ton splitter
> *Anyway, all I have is a 8lb maul from Home Cheapo.....and it works fine for me.*
> This year, we had many trees come down due to the ice storm, and after all was said and done, I know have 4.5 cords split and stacked for next year.
> I mainly split oak, maple, birch and some beech....beech can be tough....but the maul gets it done.
> ...



I thought the same until I got one.  Productivity goes way up with the Fiskars.  Splitting becomes more of an aerobic workout.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 4, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I know alot of you guys have gas hydrolic splitters.
> 
> For those who split by hand,  tell me your process.
> 
> ...



I split everything with my 2.25lb Fiskars.  If I can't halve it (very rare) I simply peel it like an onion.  I do not own wedges.  Rounds are 0-fer vs me.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 4, 2009)

basswidow said:
			
		

> So would you use the Fiskar exclusively for all the splitting?



Yes.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2009)

used to do a lot of splitting by hand growing up(12 to 15 cord). 6 or 8lb maul. Seemed to work well, look for the cracks in the wood and go for it.  but, the bet advice i could give is if possible, wait til the frost gets in the wood. We tried to wait until winter to split.  

Been borrowing the neighbors hydro unit since I just started burning again. But would like to get back in to splitting by hand, and you guys have got me convinced to get a fiskars.  might look at snow & nealys' product line up also. Won't be doing anything too  strenuos, as I just had  rotator cuff surgery yesterday. Typing with my left hand/finger is a timely process


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 4, 2009)

I split by hand also and use a maul and a fiskars 4.5 splitting axe. The fiskars works well I just cannot get used to the shorter handle. I split on the ground and the shorter handle is tough to get used to. I have tried it splitting on a stump and it works better but I do not want to pick up every log to split. The fiskars will definitely split anything my maul will and is easier to swing because of the weight. I guess my old habits are hard to break. 
I had some rounds the other day maybe 8-10 inches across that I wanted to split and both just bounced off, I brought them to by buddies log splitter and stalled it out first try then shredded them, not split. My buddy told me it was gum wood. Not sure of the BTU value but it was a mess to split. 
I like to split maybe 1/2 hour a day or maybe get out there early in the morning and bust out 2 hrs before anyone else gets awake and that gets er done for me. I cannot justify having a log splitter that sits for 363-364 days per year since I burn 3-4 cords a year.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

But there may come a day when you can justify it! I didn't think so many moons ago, but sometimes life deals you a nasty hand. Then you do what you have to do and not necessarily what you want to do.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 4, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> But there may come a day when you can justify it! I didn't think so many moons ago, but sometimes life deals you a nasty hand. Then you do what you have to do and not necessarily what you want to do.


Your right one funny move and your back pops and stright to the med check,I was there tuesday


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 4, 2009)

" you can't buy a swing" as they say in the golf world. You could give me the best clubs in the world and Michelle Wie the worst and I would stand the same chance of prevailing. She would still hit it further, straighter and half as many times.

I buck and split about 4 cords a year and don't need anything but my 8lb maul with a fiberglass handle.($30-40 at Lowes or HD).

Why? because after many years and millions of swings I've developed and efficient and accurate swing that delivers maximum impact energy to the spot on log where it does the most good.

Also, I've looked at enough logs that I've developed a sense of where to hit 'em ( and which ones not no hit but to feed to the stove whole).

Start with a 6lb maul ( fiberglass handle so you don't spend hours and $ replacing the wooden handles you ruin with miss hits).

Practice,practice,practice and forget the gadgeteering.

When your swing is consistent you may want to move up to an 8lb, which will deliver 33% more energy at the same impact velocity.


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 4, 2009)

I am hoping my son is splitting before I get there ? That may be wishfull thinking though.

I agree with Gerry also, there is a technique to the swing that is only acquired from practice.  I was teaching my buddy how to split and he could not split the logs a I could with the same maul. After a few days he got better. I have been splitting since I was a kid with an axe.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 4, 2009)

There's another discussion in the Gear forum about the Fiskars splitting axe. Like I said there, I use that a lot, along with my 8 lb. maul. There are some pieces that the maul is just better at starting, but I really like the Fiskars.


----------



## Fi-Q (Apr 4, 2009)

We're using my uncle splitter now..... but I use to use my Grandfather old home made splitting axe.  And the best is to wait til the wood is frozen... it's amazing how well it split.....   Before me & my brother were old enough to help. My dad was splitting for a month... but a little at the time... 15 min in the morning before going to work, and 15 min in the evening coming back from work.... he said it keep him in shape. 

    But as me & my brother are now getting houses, we're starting to gattered the stuff to build the splitter (Already got a 8 in x 8 foot H beam + 2 wheel/bearing assembly for 2 face cord of larch).


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 4, 2009)

Gerry,

I understand the sentiment, but you really ought to try the Fiskars before dismissing it as a gadget.  I'm sure you do just fine with your maul.  I'm equally sure that your productivity would increase substantially with the Fiskars.  Tough to believe it until you see it, but I just picked one up today and tried it out on a few rounds a little while ago.  WAY easier than the 8lb maul, and faster too.  It's also, while more work, substantially faster than my folks 27-ton splitter.  The splitter still has a place - the maul, however, is going to get retired to the shop for 99% of my splitting needs.  To each his own, but you really owe it to yourself (and your back) to try one.


----------



## DBoon (Apr 4, 2009)

For most of my splitting, I use a splitting axe with a fiberglass handle that I bought at Lowes.  This works great.  It looks similar in design to the Fiskars Super Splitting axe (at least from the side) - it is not a conventional splitting axe, but has a curve to the head that does a great job of pushing the wood apart at the split point.  It weighs in the neighborhood of 4-6 lbs - I could swing this all day.  If that's what Gerry100 is talking about, then I agree that you don't need the Fiskars product.  

For really big rounds, I have a Monster Maul.  This is a 10-12 lb. beast.  You definitely have to be standing on solid, non-slippery ground or you are wishing for some problems here.  Once, my foot slipped just a little when it was coming down, and I pulled a groin muscle that took months to heal.  You also have to have technique right - swing it fluidly, let the weight do the work, don't try to muscle it - just guide it.  By the way, I'm 150 lbs. and what would be considered a slight build.  It's all in the technique.  The less you try to muscle this thing (or any axe, for that matter), the longer you can do it.  

It's been years since I used a maul and wedge.  Frankly, I've had too many times where things go flying everywhere - a glancing blow from the maul to the wedge makes the maul move unpredictably, or the wedge comes flying out of the log.  I don't miss using these two tools.  

I don't use a rubber tire to hold the wood - just too much of an extra step. Plus, the wood is sitting too low for me.  I have a 20" high Elm splitting round that I put my wood on to split.  This is the right height for me.  It takes the blows of the splitter without splitting itself.  I have a backup spare Elm splitting round if I ever get lucky and split my main round 

Hockey injuries to each shoulder (torn labrum, partial separation) don't keep me from doing this.  Actually, swinging an axe is a great way to keep them loose the muscles around the shoulder strong so the joint stays nicely held together.  It seems counterintuitive, but it's only when I don't do work using my shoulders that some aches and pains recur.  

Realistically, nowadays, my father-in-laws hydraulic splitter comes in pretty handy for knocking big rounds down to 8-10" or so pieces right away when green so that it can dry and season faster.  Then I split the remainder by hand throughout the winter. I like the exercise in the winter time, and a hydraulic splitter takes too long to make smaller pieces for my 1.6 cu ft. stove.  With the hydraulic splitter, I definitely need a buddy to make it most productive, someone who has run a splitter before, pays attention, and works the lever to make it lower and raise.  Then I can concentrate on moving wood over and out.  Any OSHA lovers on this site won't like to hear that, and it violates all the "safety" warnings on the splitter, but it is about 3-4x faster than running one solo.  My father-in-law works great as the buddy since he can just sit in a chair and push a lever up and down.  Wife has helped out on occasion also, but her attention can wander (not what I want with a 20+ ton hydraulic wedge moving around).   Still, she helps out, and I can't complain. Not everyone is so lucky, I've read.


----------



## Alan Gage (Apr 4, 2009)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28410/

The other thing I've found that makes hand splitting much more enjoyable is to not worry about the knotty, twisted, and crotch pieces. I split about 7 cords of whatever I could get last year (with the above axe) as I hurriedly got ready for my first year of burning. I burned less than I expected so now I've got an abundance of wood. Now I'm much pickier about what wood I scrounge. It's just plain fun splitting nice big clean rounds. With a 3.5 lb axe it seems I never get tired of swinging it.

I've found most of my wood splits remarkably easy (white oak, ash, sugar maple, silver maple, locust, and walnut) and don't see any need for anything heavier. I'm also very happy with my wood handle, never cared for the way fiberglass felt. I think the light head makes it much less prone to break on a miss hit, plus with a shorter handle accuracy seems to be better, making for fewer miss hits. I've split nearly 10 cords with it now and there's nothing more than a few chips out of it.

Alan


----------



## Ncountry (Apr 4, 2009)

Alan Gage said:
			
		

> The other thing I've found that makes hand splitting much more enjoyable is to not worry about the knotty, twisted, and crotch pieces. I split about 7 cords of whatever I could get last year (with the above axe) as I hurriedly got ready for my first year of burning. I burned less than I expected so now I've got an abundance of wood. Now I'm much pickier about what wood I scrounge. It's just plain fun splitting nice big clean rounds. With a 3.5 lb axe it seems I never get tired of swinging .
> 
> Alan





           I had a rule that if it took more than two hits to split then I would roll it to the side. It always seemed that those mean pieces that only made up 10% of the pile took 90% of the work. After my cull pile was large enough to rent a splitter I would rent one and split it up.


----------



## 68 Couper (Apr 4, 2009)

For the 3' + rounds or the crotch splits I'll pull out the 036. It will take minutes and I like a good runnin' saw.

Couper


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Apr 4, 2009)

Split by hand always. Don't use a wedge and sledge, scary to me. Pulled a chunk of wedge out of my thigh once, never again. Recent convert to the Fiskars.. used a 8 lb maul till then. Have promised myself I will split by hand until at least 55. Then I will decide on a splitter.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 5, 2009)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> Split by hand always. Don't use a wedge and sledge, scary to me. Pulled a chunk of wedge out of my thigh once, never again. Recent convert to the Fiskars.. used a 8 lb maul till then. Have promised myself I will split by hand until at least 55. Then I will decide on a splitter.



 It was posted here, but last year a fellow up my way had a piece break off the mall or wedge, and cut a major artery in his leg and he bled to death before he could get help. Sad story, nice guy.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 5, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> ...a fellow up my way had a piece break off the mall or wedge...


Saw a guy that was pounding on a wedge and a sliver of steel flew off and stuck right in his willie.


----------



## hoot gibson (Apr 5, 2009)

my problem with splitting is having to bend over and set the round back on the splitting block everytime i split a piece off . but i fixed that problem . did the tire trick tonight . it works like a charm . h


----------



## Backroads (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm still using my old maul.  I swore I'd use it till it broke and then get the splitting axe.  As for wedges, no thanks.  I'd rather just borrow my friends splitter for anything I can't defeat with the maul.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Risser09 said:
			
		

> 6.6 lb. STIHL maul is wicked. The best tool I've ever used. I put a rubber FernCo around the handle to eliminate any splintering on missed attempts.



Like another poster above, I always used a double bit ax - for nearly 40 years, in fact.  I got a Stihl maul and am very, very pleased.  I hadn't thought of the FernCo modification, though - good idea.  The weight of the Stihl is just right for me - I can easily split half a cord at a time without any strain.

I have really, really tried to think through the whole hydraulic splitter thing, but I just can't see it for me.  I would have to cut the wood up into pieces that I can carry to a trailer, haul it up to one of the few level spots on my acreage, unload it, feed the splitter, pick it up, and at least half the time load it back in the trailer to haul it to a place to stack it.  I can almost always hand split where my tree is, pick up smaller pieces, and either stack it on the spot for retrieval as needed, or load it just once on the trailer to haul to the main woodpile.  And it isn't like I'm spending huge amounts of time spitting wood anyway.

Mark


----------



## caber (Apr 5, 2009)

I use an old beat up 8 lb maul i got years and years ago.  never found anything I could not split with it.  Not matter the size of the round, I give it a couple hits right in the middle.  If I can't get it to split I start working the edges.  That never fails.


----------



## gibson (Apr 5, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> flyingcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEEEEEEOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Sidekick (Apr 5, 2009)

I use an 18 lb. monster maul for the big stuff,  a 9lb maul for everything else.  I have one steel wedge.  The others I cut out of 4x4 boards or cut on the spot from whatever I'm working on.  But I seldom use a wedge.  Personally I like my monster maul.  I can blast through just about anything with it.  I suppose in another 10 or 15 years I may change my mind (I'm 40 now) but I use it for at least half of my splitting.   As another poster noted,  wait for a cold day to split and it works MUCH easier.  If you can see frost on your rounds they'll bust right apart,  usually.


----------



## DBoon (Apr 5, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> flyingcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez, I make sure I wear safety glasses when I split, and now I have to wear a cup also.  Pretty soon I'll be wearing my hockey shinguards also...

These are the reasons that the maul and wedges stay in the garage.


----------



## Jeff S (Apr 5, 2009)

jotul8e2 said:
			
		

> Risser09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is basically the way I do it also,I will load my saw,fuel,oil and Fiskars axe in my trailer that I pull with the tractor and head for the woods where I do my cutting,splitting then loaded on the trailer then back to my storage where it is stacked.This method works for me,I do small batches at a time usually 1 - 2 face cord.I'm always caught up with all phases of the process and never feel over whelmed with a ton of spitting to do.


----------



## mbcijim (Apr 6, 2009)

I started a similar thread a few months ago.  The guys here talked me into a Fiskar's.  I'd say I'd split 4 cords so far.  I love it.  I was splitting with an 8# generic maul before.  I won't go back.


----------



## ccwhite (Apr 6, 2009)

I grew up using a Chopper #1. I have two of 'em. Have never owned or used a wedge. I always liked splitting with the Chopper #1 and never felt the need for anything else until I got the wild hair to build a splitter. Now the Choppers are resting for the first time in 33 years.


----------



## Dune (Apr 7, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Dakotas Dad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a terible thing to read. The only way I can see this happening is with a wedge that has been mushroomed over, from being struck too many times without being dressed. All struck tools (cold chisels, punches, nail sets, splitting wedges, etc.) must be dressed when used heavily. Proper dressing of a struck or "set" tool involves grinding all of the mushroomed area off, continuing to grind any cracks which remain, then beveling the struck end of the tool at a 45 degree angle. Do not be shy about the beveling process, as this prevents future mushrooming.  After the dressed tool has been used for some time, the beveled area will have been pounded flat, and now requires rebeveling, long before it can be curled over and send a split off chip flying with hazardous or fatal results. Remember, this aplies to ALL struck tools. If you need to know what a properly dressed tool looks like, look at a new cold chisel.


----------



## Got Wood (Apr 7, 2009)

I have hand split approx 12 cords since Oct 08. It has become a great exercise routine. I use weekends to scrounge, buck and cart rounds to my splitting area, then spend 30-60/most days splitting. Doing this has been great for me physically as I am losing wieght & getting stronger. It is also a great stress reliever - nothing like beating the crap out of a round. I am also a Fiskars convert, using it on 95% of what I split - also use a 6lb maul and sledge/wedge on the nasty pieces. An earlier post mentioned spending 90% of the time on 10% of the rounds - so true! I also, have learned to put those nasty pieces in my pile for the day I have a splitter here.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 7, 2009)

I just did a cord+ of red oak with just a wedge (2 actually) and a maul. No swinging (once or twice for a real gnarly piece I was too stubborn to give up on). 
I just didn't feel like swinging.
Had a few rounds I split into  16 pieces keeping the whole round attached to the end.
No flying splits. No unneccessary bending over.

Got a wedge  shot in the ankle once. Should not have been wearing loafers.

Keep looking at 23 ton splitters, though.


----------



## Huskurdu (Apr 7, 2009)

I love my Fiskars splitting axe.  I've done about 6 full cord in the last month.  One thing I like is that it doesn't stick in the wood like a common axe.  It doesn't tire you out like a heavy go-devil or maul either.  I bought a load of logs this year instead of dropping trees...it's so much easier this year.  The load that I got has a lot of ash in it...you can split the stuff with one hand!  I've also got some birch and elm (i think)..it splits harder but still splits nice after a couple hits.  I don't bother to take my wedge and go-devil any more just the Fiskars.  If I get a real tough knotty one I'll just 'soften' it up with the chainsaw a little.  
The Fiskars was worth the money in my opinion.
np


----------



## Risser09 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd love to see you guys swinging a Fiskars axe into some of the Hackberry, Sycamore or Gum rounds that I've done with my STIHL maul. You would either be bouncing right off or never get your tool back. In this case you need something significantly wedge shaped to even come close enough to splitting the fibers apart.

just sayin'.....


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Apr 7, 2009)

Risser09 said:
			
		

> In this case you need something significantly wedge shaped to even come close enough to splitting the fibers apart.
> 
> just sayin'.....



Actually the fiskars splitting axe is, in fact, "something significantly wedge shaped".. I am new here, but I note that the reviews of the fiskars here, and on AS, are OVERWHELMINGLY positive, from all around the country (and Canada) and from mad burners to casual fireplace owners. 

Maybe you should try to find one to borrow and try..

just sayin'...

 :lol:


----------



## Larix (Apr 11, 2009)

I bought the Helko Tomahawk splitting axe with a glass handle mostly for the intent of having a new toy. It easily has replaced the "Old Faithful" 8lb maul which I loved. The Helko is light and fast and splits everything the 8lber did. The heads are interchangeble for spitting or felling. Here's a linky for one which I highly recommend.
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/12265


----------

